# DPChat (new site)



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

R I P


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool, the chat used to be great here. Wish it had stayed that way.

Your link is not working by the way.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

> teh345" data-cid="500506" data-time="1506115182">
> 
> Cool, the chat used to be great here. Wish it had stayed that way.
> 
> Your link is not working by the way.


Yeah, it crashed for some reason. Trying to fix it now. Should be up soon


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

...


----------



## 2011 Again (Jan 29, 2015)

what the fuck were u thinking man thats illegal


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

2011 Again said:


> what the fuck were u thinking man thats illegal


If it were..."illegal"... we'd have removed it already.

Not going to stop you guys from chatting.

Just no DPSH Chat officially linked or a part of this forum.


----------

